# Jigsaws: Regular vs Barrel Grip



## jstewart (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anybody have any pros and cons of the two styles of jigsaws. I was planning on buying a barrel grip jigsaw because I liked the idea of having my hand a little closer to the wood, for a little extra control. I was warned that the barrel grip ones can feel rather hot since your hand is wrapped around the motor. Are there any other things I should be thinking about?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

With a top grip you use a lot more wrist action and you're looking down on your cut.

With a barrel it's more upper body movement to control it and you're not really looking down
on your cut in a natural position. More of an off the the side look.


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

I owned a bosch barrel grip and didn't like it due to the switch is on the side where my thumb was and I found it awkward to turn the unit off and on smoothly. I now have a dewalt regular grip with a trigger switch at your finger and I find it easier for me anyways to turn the unit on and off.


----------



## gunner (Feb 4, 2008)

I've used a barrel grip Bosch for upwards of 20 years building boats with lots of cutting of thick fiberglass. I don't think you could torture a saw any more. I think the barrel grip offers much better control, the top grip feels very awkward to me. I seem to remember some slight heat issues under very heavy load cutting fiberglass and steel a few times, but never in wood. I would never own anything else, barrel grip all the way.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I tend to agree with Gary's comment. I have only used top grip saws. I guess it is what you get used to. But to me the top grip is a more natural cut and less strenuous to operate.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

im a barrel handle guy ! i use mine a lot to cope large crown moulding it takes a lot of control to do this and the d handle saws dont get it done for me . ive never had a heat issue . my 2 scents


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

I have only used a top grip so I can't compare the two. My advice would be to go to Lowes or somewhere like that and put your hands on each type. Then maybe you will have a better idea of what you prefer.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I prefer the top grip. That is just because that is all I have used. I agree that the heat issue might be a problem, but probably not in a higher end model.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

barrel is my favorite. like most tool questions, it comes down to a question of personal preference


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

I own the Craftsman jig saw that allows you to use it either as a barrel or top grip. I find that for scroll type work the top grip is better for me. But for straight cuts, cuts with a larger radius, or for cuts where you need to extend your reach, (i.e. cutting a pattern out of a sheet of ply) the barrel grip is more comfortable. I think it depends on the work you're doing. BTW's you might want to look at the Craftsman, it's a nice saw.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I fully agree with ToddO and own the same saw. Using the barrel grip does afford better control but sometimes the job calls for a handle. It's a nice feature that Craftsman has incorporated into theirs, giving you the option of both.


----------



## mat (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the same jig saw as todd0 and daddo. The top grip goes on and off easily and allows you to choose what will work best for what you're tring to do. I love mine! Craftsman Professional Laser Trac™ 2-in-1 Jig saw with LED


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't agree with it comes down to a question of personal preference, if you care about your work than no questions ask'd you'll go with a barrel grip, you have alot more control making the job so much more easier, isn't that what you expect from your tools… (With a d handle your pulling the tool, pushing with the barrel)


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

I always prefer barrel grip. I like the line if sight it gives better


----------



## delicatetouch (Nov 12, 2013)

For sure hands down, no question, without a doubt, the barrel grip is the way to go!! You have more control, and I have used and owned both. I now own and use a festool barrel grip that is just awesome!!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Barrel grip saws have a lower center of mass and are easier to keep from tipping. I have used both and would get a barrel grip every time. The ergonomics are just better.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I agree with what Gunner said. Barrel grip.


----------

